# Pump-Fan / Sys-Fan vertauscht



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal einen eigenen Rechner zusammengebaut und gestartet - hat auch alles auf Anhieb funktioniert 

Mainboard : Msi 470x Gaming plus 
Case: Sharkoon tg 5 rgb

Nur ist mir im bios bei den Lüfterdrehzahlen aufgefallen das sich einer der 4 Gehäuse Lüfter wesentlich schneller dreht. 2250 rpm statt 750 wie die anderen. 

Der Fehler war schnell gefunden : dieser ist auf dem Pump Fan Slot anstatt den sys Fan Slot angesteckt. 

Nun meine Frage: 

Ist das irgendwie schlimm wenn der Lüfter im Anschluss vertauscht wurde und demnach nur einer der 3 vorderen Lüfter permanent auf maximal Last läuft ? 
(Airflow / Lüfter an sich ? )


Ich schau mal ob ich was im bios ändern kann wegen der Drehzahl aber  falls nicht würde das nochmal ne Menge Kabel Management für mich bedeuten  und ich hab grad so schön alles hingekriegt


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Pump fan / sys fan vertauscht*

Steck die Kabel um! Der Pump fan liefert normalerweise konstant 12V und dürfte nicht regelbar sein.

Für alles wird nen Thread aufgemacht, denkt doch erstmal nach!

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber das Niveau sinkt stetig hier im Forum.

"Habe den linken Schuh an den rechten Fuss angezogen, kann ich es so lassen, ich such aber nach ner Möglichkeit den Fuss zu brechen, damit der Schuh nicht mehr drückt "


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2019)

Du kannst an solche "Pump_Fan" Steckplätze einen Lüfter oder eine Pumpe anschließen, und (laut Handbuch) beides über PWM (im BIOS oder per Software) in der Drehzahl regeln. Lediglich wenn du eine Wasserpumpe über das Mobo mit Strom versorgen willst, solltest du genau diesen Steckplatz nehmen, weil er (bei deinem Mobo) 2A hat, was 24 Watt sind, und damit ungefähr doppelt so viel Leistung liefert wie die anderen Lüfter-Steckplätze auf deinem Mobo. Im Prinzip ist es einfach nur ein Lüfter-Steckplatz der mehr Strom liefert.

Kurz: Ja, du kannst da auch bedenkenlos einen Lüfter anstecken/angesteckt lassen.

In unserem Forum darf übrigens jeder User zu quasi jeder Frage/jedem Thema einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Jeder PWM Header liefert konstant 12V [emoji6]
Ich weiss auch gar nicht, warum daraus so ein Strick gebastelt wird. Immerhin schreibt er doch, dass es für ihn das erste Mal ist, da muss man ihn doch nicht gleich überfahren.


----------



## recall (27. Februar 2019)

@Chinaquads: Mit schlechter Laune aufgestanden? Kann auch mal passieren. Ich jedenfalls sehe solche Antworten das Niveau im Forum drücken. 

Die Frage von ZuIR4m stösst mir keinesfalls bitter auf. Falls einem die Fragen im Forum nicht passen, braucht man ja nicht zu antworten. Selbst zum Lesen wird keiner gezwungen.

Hingegen die Antwort von INU.ID war informativ. Dankeschön.


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Du kannst an solche "Pump_Fan" Steckplätze einen Lüfter oder eine Pumpe anschließen, und (laut Handbuch) beides über PWM (im BIOS oder per Software) in der Drehzahl regeln. Lediglich wenn du eine Wasserpumpe über das Mobo mit Strom versorgen willst, solltest du genau diesen Steckplatz nehmen, weil er (bei deinem Mobo) 2A hat, was 24 Watt sind, und damit ungefähr doppelt so viel Leistung liefert wie die anderen Lüfter-Steckplätze auf deinem Mobo. Im Prinzip ist es einfach nur ein Lüfter-Steckplatz der mehr Strom liefert.
> 
> Kurz: Ja, du kannst da auch bedenkenlos einen Lüfter anstecken/angesteckt lassen.
> 
> In unserem Forum darf übrigens jeder User zu quasi jeder Frage/jedem Thema einen Thread aufmachen.




Ok super vielen vielen Dank  

Dann kann ich ihn also angesteckt lassen !

Was wäre , sollte ich die Drehzahl nicht ändern können wie es chinaflow sagte  ? Ist es schädlich / gefährlich allgemein bzw für den airflow  wenn ein Lüfter wesentlich schneller läuft als die anderen ? 

Und : Danke an alle vielmals , mag sein das es
Ähnliche Fragen gibt aber wie gesagt - es ist mein erstes Mal gewesen und habe diesbezüglich noch nicht viel Ahnung


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2019)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Was wäre , sollte ich die Drehzahl nicht ändern können wie es chinaflow sagte  ? Ist es schädlich / gefährlich allgemein bzw für den airflow  wenn ein Lüfter wesentlich schneller läuft als die anderen ?


Wenn der Lüfter schneller läuft, ist er natürlich lauter. Schädlich ist das aber nicht.  Allerdings: Wenn da kein Filter vor dem Lüfter ist, kommt natürlich auch mehr Dreck und Staub ins Gehäuse. Normal stellt man die Lüfter im BIOS, oder der Software vom Mainboard, so ein, dass die Drehzahl langsam mit der Temperatur der CPU steigt. Bedeutet kühle CPU (zb. beim surfen) = niedrige Drehzahl = sehr leiser PC, und je wärmer die CPU wird, desto höher drehen die Lüfter.

Schädlich oder gefährlich ist das drehen mit maximaler Drehzahl nicht, höchstens nervig weil es mehr Krach macht. ^^


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Was wäre , sollte ich die Drehzahl nicht ändern können wie es chinaflow sagte  ? Ist es schädlich / gefährlich allgemein bzw für den airflow  wenn ein Lüfter wesentlich schneller läuft als die anderen ?



Hier der Auszug aus dem Handbuch deines Mainboards:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. ins Bios gehen, unter Hardware Monitor den Pump_FAN1 Lüfter suchen und - wir gehen davon aus, dass dein Gehäuselüfter auch wirklich ein PWM Lüfter ist - den Modus auf PWM stellen. Danach die Lüfterkurve einstellen und abspeichern.

Sollte dieser Lüfter doch kein PWM Lüfter sein und der Lüftermodus trotzdem auf PWM gestellt sein, dreht dieser mit 100% Leistung, würde zu deinem Problem passen. Es ist zwar nicht schädlich, aber um einen DC Lüfter zu regeln, muss zwingend DC-Modus eingestellt werden. Dann wird analog die Lüfterkurve angepasst und abgespeichert.

Ich kenne MSI Boards zu wenig, oftmals kann man aber eine Temperaturquelle wählen, z.B. CPU Temperatur, Systemtemperatur, VRM etc. Der Pumpheader ist oftmals darauf begrenzt, die CPU Temperatur zu regeln (also ohne Auswahl), da dort meistens eine AiO (all in one) Wasserkühlung für den CPU angeschlossen wird.


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Hier der Auszug aus dem Handbuch deines Mainboards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok dann spiel ich mich da mal heute rum nach der Arbeit  

Zu den Lüftern : hab leider keine Ahnung ob die Lüfter PWM sind . Hab auch nix im Datenblatt gefunden
Case ist das sharkoon tg5 rgb


----------



## V3CT0R (27. Februar 2019)

Hat das Kabel 3 oder 4 Pin's?
4 Pin's = PWM


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

Ich meine es sind 3 Pins ! 
Kann es grade nicht 100% sicher sagen ( bin in der arbeit) 
Aber in diesem Thread hier meinte ein anderer User auch es wären 3 pin stecker

Weird fan/molex connector setup, Please help! - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips


Was bedeutet das effektiv für mich wenn es ein 3 Pin und damit kein pwm wäre ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

auf dem Typenschild aller Reviews steht auch DC brushless Fan, nur kann man die Typennummer nicht lesen.
Du wirst sehr sicher einen 3pin zur Lüftersteuerung und einen 4pin für die RGB LEDs am Lüfter haben, und ja, 3pin ist definitiv kein PWM, damit DC steuerbar


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> auf dem Typenschild aller Reviews steht auch DC brushless Fan, nur kann man die Typennummer nicht lesen.
> Du wirst sehr sicher einen 3pin zur Lüftersteuerung und einen 4pin für die RGB LEDs am Lüfter haben, und ja, 3pin ist definitiv kein PWM, damit DC steuerbar



4 Pins sind es bei rgb da bin ich mir sicher ! 
Und auch ziemlich sicher das es 3 Pins für den Lüfter slot aufm Mainboard ist 

Sorry das ich nochmals so blöd fragen muss ; 
Was bedeutet denn PWM bzw DC steuerbar ? 

Was davon kann ich per Bios Drehzahl regulieren ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Beides 
Hier eine ausführliche Erklärung: PWM-Luefter steuern: Anschluss-Belegung der Lueftersteuerung erklaert (an 3- und 4-Pin-Anschluss) – GIGA

Steuern kannst du dank deines Mainboards beides, siehe Auszug Handbuch vorher.
Du stellst im Bioes einfach auf DC-Mode (ggfs. auch auf Auto, sollte das Board eigentlich erkennen, dass nur 3 Pins angeschlossen sind), stellst die Lüfterkurve ein, abspeichern und fertig.


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Beides
> Hier eine ausführliche Erklärung: PWM-Luefter steuern: Anschluss-Belegung der Lueftersteuerung erklaert (an 3- und 4-Pin-Anschluss) – GIGA
> 
> Steuern kannst du dank deines Mainboards beides, siehe Auszug Handbuch vorher.
> Du stellst im Bioes einfach auf DC-Mode (ggfs. auch auf Auto, sollte das Board eigentlich erkennen, dass nur 3 Pins angeschlossen sind), stellst die Lüfterkurve ein, abspeichern und fertig.




Vielen vielen Dank !! 

Dann schau ich daheim dass ich das so hinkriege ! 
Noch eine Frage : sind die Gehäuse Lüfter auch von irgendwas temperatur abhängig ? ( so wie der cpu Lüfter sich automatisch bei höherer Temperatur verstärkt ? ) oder drehen die konstant mit ca 750 Umdrehungen ?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Es müsste ca so aussehen: https://asset.msi.com/tr/picture/spotlight/fan-control.jpg

Links oben kannst du die Quelltemperatur, nach der du die Lüfterkurve einstellst, auswählen.
Ich würde wohl "System" wählen, das wird irgendein Tempsensor auf dem Mainboard sein, kommt der Gehäuseinnentemperatur recht nahe. Und dann damit rumspielen, damit es für dich passt (wg. Lautstärke und Luftzug).


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Es müsste ca so aussehen: https://asset.msi.com/tr/picture/spotlight/fan-control.jpg
> 
> Links oben kannst du die Quelltemperatur, nach der du die Lüfterkurve einstellst, auswählen.
> Ich würde wohl "System" wählen, das wird irgendein Tempsensor auf dem Mainboard sein, kommt der Gehäuseinnentemperatur recht nahe. Und dann damit rumspielen, damit es für dich passt (wg. Lautstärke und Luftzug).



Vielen Dank nochmal ! 
Super so freundliche & Hilfsbereite Leute
hier ! So hab ich’s echt geschafft
Mir meinen ersten Rechner selbst zusammenzustellen und aufzubauen ! 
Hab das Forum mittlerweile eh schon weiter empfohlen 

Wegen den Lüftern ; ich Probier mal daheim rum und berichte dann - zu aller Not kann ich ja immer noch umstecken


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Gerne, wir haben alle mal angefangen und letztlich gilt immer: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten 

Mach das, wir sind hier


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Gerne, wir haben alle mal angefangen und letztlich gilt immer: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten
> 
> Mach das, wir sind hier



Sodala 
ich kann erfolgreich berichten:

habe nicht umgesteckt sondern die Werte im bios den anderen Lüftern angepasst !

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe leute


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Also hast du nun auf DC Mode gestellt? [emoji6]


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Also hast du nun auf DC Mode gestellt? [emoji6]



ach genau - das hab ich auch noch gemacht... warum auch immer 
hab nicht hinterfragt, aber hat ja funktioniert


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Warum habe ich dir eigentlich geschrieben [emoji23]
Kurz und knapp: dc Mode regelt die Spannung auf dem 12 Pin. Bei PWM liegt auf Pin 1 dauerhaft 12V.
Haust du also einen nicht PWM Lüfter an einen pwm geregelten Fan Header, läuft der, aber eben mit full speed.
Und dafür der DC Mode [emoji123]


----------



## ZuIR4m (27. Februar 2019)

GMJ schrieb:


> Warum habe ich dir eigentlich geschrieben [emoji23]
> Kurz und knapp: dc Mode regelt die Spannung auf dem 12 Pin. Bei PWM liegt auf Pin 1 dauerhaft 12V.
> Haust du also einen nicht PWM Lüfter an einen pwm geregelten Fan Header, läuft der, aber eben mit full speed.
> Und dafür der DC Mode [emoji123]



ach **** - diesen link mit der anleitung hab ich vollkommen vergessen - sorry war auf arbeit und heut wars n stressiger tag
also danke für die erklärung


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

Kein Ding [emoji56]


----------

